# Goteo ES -> CAT???



## megane_wang

Hola !

Sembla que la paraula castellana "goteo", malgrat que apareix al DRAE, no agrada els autors dels diccionaris castellà - català, perquè no la trobo enlloc, i ja començo a dubtar de la traducció correcta.

Hauria dit "goteig", però resulta que no apareix per enlloc!!! 

Sí trobo "gotejar", i també la parella "degotar" / "degoteig".

I ara ?  ... m'estic penedint d'haver-ho volgut comprovar.

Si algú em pot il·luminar una mica, s'agraïrà moltíssim!!

Salut.


----------



## Mei

Hola:

Estic tant confosa com tu, sempre he utilitzat "goteig". De totes maneres, quina és la frase? No et serveix "degotar"?

Salut 

Mei


----------



## megane_wang

La història és llarga:

Es tracta d'un sistema de preparació de mostres per a observació microscòpica.

En anglès, té unes "application areas (drop zones)", que són "àrees d'aplicació ('goteig')" de reactius diversos, on s'apliquen gotes d'aquests reactius.

Personalment ja m'està bé amb dir-ne "àrees d'aplicació de reactius" o "de dispensació de reactius", però ja que l'original aclareix com s'apliquen...

... i ara sembla que "goteig" no ha existit mai !

Bé vaja... sempre en puc dir "degoteig", però se'm fa estrany.


----------



## Mei

megane_wang said:


> Bé vaja... sempre en puc dir "degoteig", però se'm fa estrany.



Noia, mentre sigui correcte, endavant! 

Salut

Mei


----------



## Antpax

Hola,

Aquest diccionari (Valencià) diu que "goteig" es "goteo" en Castellà, i "goteig" apareix como "Acció o efecte de gotejar", aixì que pareix que és correcte, però ignoro la fiabilitat del diccionari. De altra banda si  busques "goteo" en el diccionari  ES-CAT no apareix res.

No sé si te he ajudat o ho he complicat més.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## megane_wang

Gràcies Mei i Ant !!

Crec que em quedaré amb "degoteig" per al cas, encara que em queda la convicció que, amb tot, "goteig" també és correcte.

Salut!!!


----------



## su123

Bones!!
Al Google la paraula "goteig" té més de 800 entrades. Amb això, de totes maneres, tan sols sabem que s'utilitza, però...és correcte?

su123


----------



## momo.ue

Segons el DIEC:

_degoteig m. Acció de degotar o de degotejar._

I goteig no apareix, de manera que sembla que és incorrecte.

Salut!


----------



## ampurdan

Els traductors dels recursos tradueixen "goteo" per "degoteig". Per altra banda, el meu diccionari castellà-català diu que "gotear" significa "degotar, gotejar" i el català-castellà que "degotar" significa "gotear".

Així que...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

I una que no és la traducció exacta (ni molt menys) però que, qui ho sap, potser et va bé: FUITA.


----------



## megane_wang

Hola !

Realment, aquest cas del gotejar/degotar -> goteig/degoteig no deixa de ser curiós.

Finalment ho he deixat en "degoteig" per estar segurs. Atès que es tracta d'una forma d'aplicació, en aquest cas "fuita" no serviria, encara que definitivament sí que serveix en d'altres casos, com quan se t'espatlla una aixeta o un canonada.

Salut i 1000 gràcies per les aportacions !

MW


----------



## Samaruc

Antpax said:


> Hola,
> 
> Aquest diccionari (Valencià) diu que "goteig" es "goteo" en Castellà, i "goteig" apareix como "Acció o efecte de gotejar", aixì que pareix que és correcte, però ignoro la fiabilitat del diccionari. De altra banda si  busques "goteo" en el diccionari  ES-CAT no apareix res.
> 
> No sé si te he ajudat o ho he complicat més.
> 
> Salut.
> 
> Ant



Bé, aquest diccionari diuen que és el que fa servir el programa de traducció Salt promogut per la Generalitat Valenciana i, oficiosament, és l'AVL que n'és al darrere. No obstant, cal dir que no té la condició de diccionari normatiu (l'AVL no n'ha tret encara cap). La meua opinió personal és que aquest diccionari inclou termes i expressions normals al País Valencià (cosa que està bé perquè incomprensiblement de vegades al de l'IEC no hi són) però en altres ocasions em sembla poc estricte en les seues entrades...


----------



## Antpax

Samaruc said:


> Bé, aquest diccionari diuen que és el que fa servir el programa de traducció Salt promogut per la Generalitat Valenciana i, oficiosament, és l'AVL que n'és al darrere. No obstant, cal dir que no té la condició de diccionari normatiu (l'AVL no n'ha tret encara cap). La meua opinió personal és que aquest diccionari inclou termes i expressions normals al País Valencià (cosa que està bé perquè incomprensiblement de vegades al de l'IEC no hi són) *però en altres ocasions em sembla poc estricte en les seues entrades...[/*quote]
> 
> Al meu entendre, crec que aquest es el diccionari més fàcil de usar per algú que parla només una mica, però ara bé em faig dubitar de si usar ho o no. Qué opines?
> 
> Gràcies y salut.
> 
> Ant


----------



## Samaruc

Hola Ant,

Aquest diccionari dóna preferència a les formes valencianes i inclou mots i accepcions que, torne a dir, incomprensiblement no són al DIEC. La major part d'aquests valencianismes són, al meu parer, absolutament correctes en perfecte català. Ara bé, en ocasions li trobe a faltar una visió més àmplia de la llengua, que no és només la de València, sinó la de tots els territoris catalanoparlants (crítica que, en molt menor mesura, també faig al DIEC). També crec, i això és molt habitual en l'AVL, que no té gaire clar que la llengua té diversos registres i de vegades dóna com a preferents termes que col·loquialment estan bé, però que en un registre més elevat i, molt especialment, si van adreçats al conjunt dels parlants, potser no són els més recomanables. A més, en certs casos, em fa la impressió que té la mànega massa ampla per a admetre accepcions. Però això darrer no és tampoc habitual.

Per altra banda, que no siga normatiu no vol dir que no puga ser un bon referent. El Diccionari Català-Valencià-Balear, per exemple, tampoc no és normatiu i, per a mi, és un referent indefugible.

O sia, que res no és blanc o negre, tot és relatiu... El diccionari té coses que m'agraden i coses que no. No obstant, en conjunt em sembla una bona referència, especialment si vols aprendre un català amb tast valencià i si la complementes amb un diccionari normatiu per a casos com l'esmentat en aquest fil.

Però bé, açò no deixen de ser opinions meues amb tota la càrrega de subjectivitat que això implica.

Salut!

PD: Com que el parles "només una mica"...? El parles molt bé!


----------



## Antpax

Samaruc said:


> Hola Ant,
> 
> Aquest diccionari dóna preferència a les formes valencianes i inclou mots i accepcions que, torne a dir, incomprensiblement no són al DIEC. La major part d'aquests valencianismes són, al meu parer, absolutament correctes en perfecte català. Ara bé, en ocasions li trobe a faltar una visió més àmplia de la llengua, que no és només la de València, sinó la de tots els territoris catalanoparlants (crítica que, en molt menor mesura, també faig al DIEC). També crec, i això és molt habitual en l'AVL, que no té gaire clar que la llengua té diversos registres i de vegades dóna com a preferents termes que col·loquialment estan bé, però que en un registre més elevat i, molt especialment, si van adreçats al conjunt dels parlants, potser no són els més recomanables. A més, en certs casos, em fa la impressió que té la mànega massa ampla per a admetre accepcions. Però això darrer no és tampoc habitual.
> 
> Per altra banda, que no siga normatiu no vol dir que no puga ser un bon referent. El Diccionari Català-Valencià-Balear, per exemple, tampoc no és normatiu i, per a mi, és un referent indefugible.
> 
> O sia, que res no és blanc o negre, tot és relatiu... El diccionari té coses que m'agraden i coses que no. No obstant, en conjunt em sembla una bona referència, especialment si vols aprendre un català amb tast valencià i si la complementes amb un diccionari normatiu per a casos com l'esmentat en aquest fil.
> 
> Però bé, açò no deixen de ser opinions meues amb tota la càrrega de subjectivitat que això implica.
> 
> Salut!
> 
> PD: Com que el parles "només una mica"...? El parles molt bé!


 
Moltes gràcies Samaruc per la teva explicació. Crec que vaig seguir usant ho amb altres diccionaris.

Salut.

Ant


----------

